# Brillo Pad Washed Peugeot 107 has some TLC



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......a short time ago i was asked by a family member to see if i could tidy up their Peugeot 107 a little bit. The car has been washed with something very abrasive in the past on a few occasions by the look of things so looked like a nice little project. I started another thread at the time as a little taster of what it was like with the promise of a full write up when done. So here we are......

On arrival.....not looking too bad.


WP_20131008_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So lot's of Tree Sap. Debris, Bird Muck and the usual Grime, all the sills were caked in grime and tar. Lots of moss due to lack of detailed washing and to make matters a little worse paint spots all over the passenger side from painting a shed/outbuilding last year.

Inside wasn't to bad but needed a good going over.....


WP_20131008_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Headlamps were very dull and lifeless!


WP_20131008_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So a quick test on the wing to see how bad the paint was.......not good!


WP_20131008_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_050 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_052 by jpappleton, on Flickr


WP_20131008_055 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So on with the usual process of cleaning the exterior with a variety of brushes etc, mainly G101 was used with Tardis applied afterwards. Clayed allover then brought inside for some correction.....


WP_20131008_055 by jpappleton, on Flickr


2.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


6.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


7.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


8.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


9.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


a.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


aa.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


b.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


e by jpappleton, on Flickr


f.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


g.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


h.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


i.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Looking better now.......


j.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


k.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


l.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

A few with natural light....


feb14.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


feb14a.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Part 2.........


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyways i thought being the first nice day we've has in a while i'd bring it outside and do some final touches here and there. Think the colour has really come out now.....


f1 by jpappleton, on Flickr


f2.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f3.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f4.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f5.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f6 by jpappleton, on Flickr


f7.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f8.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f9.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f10.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f11.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f12.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f13.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f14.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f15.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f16.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f17.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f18.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f18a by jpappleton, on Flickr


f19.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f20.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f21.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f22.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f23.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f24.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f25.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f26.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f27.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f28 by jpappleton, on Flickr


f29.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr


f30.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

All the interior was dry hoovered and detailed with a variety of brushes then cleaned with G101 and towel dried. I replaced the wheel trims in the end as the old ones had been battered about but also been badly local repaired in the past with paint flaking all over the shop.

Thanks for looking if you got this far! I know it's not a supa dupa type car but still satisfying to get a nice result.


f31.jpg by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Bloody awesome results! Love the 50/50's!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice to see the finished article


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Very nice 50/50's :thumb:

Nice turn around!!


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I actually swore with thwt 50/50 of the wing shot.
Excellent job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb: What Lsp did you put on?


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Thats some turn around can you give us a list of what products you used?


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

brilliant work there fella


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

That's a great turnaround. One of the best I've seen on here in recent times. You must be chuffed with it.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wot a mess, top turnaround :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Epic, its the every day cars like this that always make the best write-ups. Top stuff.. :thumb:


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Great work. Love the 50/50's.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Brilliant work dude


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Fantastic! Its not always about the brand/class of car, its about some good old fashioned detailing brilliance, and this thread has it in spades. 

Great job man. :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice correction dude, i know there were lots of rds left but i think its important for people to see the real world, and just how GREAT a real life car can look without stressing over every single mark. 
Well done bro


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Great Turnaround, shocking condition it was in before


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic turnaround. Makes me slightly miss my Aygo!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic work there mate, bet the owner was over the moon with the results :thumb: Just hide the Brillo Pads now lol


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround!


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Great work! Its always a good feeling to take a car from a level like it was to where it is now


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work and write up :thumb:


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Can you list products used!!!

Awesome work,how long did it take to correct paint?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic detail, love the 50/50 shots :thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

brilliant result!


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Its great to see this kind of turnaround. Massive improvement, well done


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Fantastic turn around that!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for the kind comments......much appreciated. To answer a few earlier questions regarding the products used......the bulk of them were AutoSmart items. G101 for the deep cleaning, Tardis for the Tar removal, AS own brand Clay, Finish on the Arches and Engine Bay, HighStyle on the Exterior rubbers and plastics and Glass Clear on the Windows. Paint was treated with Menzerna products a combination of the range and various pads by 3M.

The car has now passed onto a new owner who was over the moon with the condition and they informed me their daughter has named the car 'pris' on the basis she thought it was pristine when she saw it! 

All good stuff.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Again, awesome stuff. This is turning into an OK Charlie 'love in' so I will stop bumping his posts now.

Maybe the paintwork was washed by the same guy I saw at the local jetwash here - after spraying down his CRX he attacked the exterior with a sponge and Cif.

I tried to stop this madness, but he was certain it was the best thing for his Honda.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, you always seem to produce excellent work


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

lovely now that is!


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

Lovely correction there! Looks as gd as new mate!


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Ouch.. the car was screaming for some attention!!

It was a great work, you've done!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Staggering transformation, I bet it must have been very satisfying


----------

